# Strongman training in Hull or surrounding areas!



## mikoes1 (May 16, 2010)

Hi,

Does any1 know of any gyms or places in or around hull that have strongman equipment to train with?

I'm entering my first competition in a few months so gona av to start doing some specialized training for it!

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thankyou!


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Nowhere in hull that i know of has strongman stuff.

A mate of mine trains in scarborough and uses strongman kit but thats going to be a 1hr + drive each way.

Imagine somewhere in leeds may have it or over the bridge maybe.

Where do you currently train?


----------



## mikoes1 (May 16, 2010)

Dig said:


> Nowhere in hull that i know of has strongman stuff.
> 
> A mate of mine trains in scarborough and uses strongman kit but thats going to be a 1hr + drive each way.
> 
> ...


Hi, i train at grays gym (muscle world) do you live in hull?

Do you know if your mate has access to an axle bar, tyres, farmers walk equipment etc..?


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

might be worth having a look at www.sugdenbarbell.co.uk as that forum is stringman orientated and there maybe some people who will be able to pint you in the right direction.


----------



## mikoes1 (May 16, 2010)

gumballdom said:


> might be worth having a look at www.sugdenbarbell.co.uk as that forum is stringman orientated and there maybe some people who will be able to pint you in the right direction.


Ok, thankyou for the advice!


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

mikoes1 said:


> Hi, i train at grays gym (muscle world) do you live in hull?
> 
> Do you know if your mate has access to an axle bar, tyres, farmers walk equipment etc..?


I will ask him what they have got there.

Yes mate, also train at grays so may have seen you down there.


----------

